# Removing valve cover paint/ Help



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i have a DET and the VC wasnt looking to pretty so i painted it. it looks brand new and stock only the red that i used was real bright. now after i think about it... the black primer that i used looked damn good before the paint. so how would i go about a DIY on removing the paint without paying someone to sand blast it? just paint remover or....? (note: now it has the stock paint, the primer, and now new paint and clear. so i imagine it wouldnt be to easy)


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Paint thinner, power sander, and a lot of time.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

damndamndamn... ok so how much does sandblasting usually cost? anybody have an estimate?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I own a sandblaster.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Berryman's Chemtool B12. That stuff will take off powdercoating that brake fluid won't touch. This is powerful stuff, wear rubber dishwashing gloves, not latex. You'll use more than one can and need to spray it into a container large enough to hold the valve cover, then cover it and let the valve cover soak. No smoking, you fool!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Take it off, use a spray on paint stripper. It will descintegrate the paint and you just hose it off.
Then re-spray the black. 
Should take about 45 minutes. 1 minute to spray on the stripper (DO NOT GET ANY ON YOUR SKIN IT WILL BURN YOU...dont' ask how I know), 15 minutes to let it sit, then use a high power water stream to rinse off. 
Do it again.
Use an old toothbrush to get in the nooks and crannies.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

or you could buy a bucket of paint thinner/stripper, pour it in a pan that will submerge the vc, and lay the vc in there. let it soak for awhile and the paint should peel right off. u might want some steel wool or somethin like that for the stubborn stuff.


----------

